# Natural Gum Rubber



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm looking to get into the power rangers on the forum and I have ordered some 70 caliber lead. How large of a piece of natural gum rubber do I need to get 70 cal lead over 180 fps. Any suggestions?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I would actually recommend doubling or even tripling .040 latex. It retracts much faster than gum rubber and is pretty strong. I can shoot 1/2" steel at a good speed with just a single band.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Do you already have the gum rubber? And is it 1/16th?


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't think gum rubber and speed have much in common. I think it shines best with a rock. About the size of a quarter or little less. Could be wrong..


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have some gum rubber in 1/16 that I purchased to shoot 1/2 inch steel. Otherwise I use .030 latex cut 1 1/8 to 7/8. I have read some decent things about gum rubber shooting heavier ammo so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Sinnbad11 said:


> I have some gum rubber in 1/16 that I purchased to shoot 1/2 inch steel. Otherwise I use .030 latex cut 1 1/8 to 7/8. I have read some decent things about gum rubber shooting heavier ammo so I thought I would give it a try.


It can handle heavy ammo. But if you really want to generate some Newtons, get some .040 and double it. It is heavier than TBG but around the same retraction rate as .030. So a 44cal lead pushed by .040 would generate as much force as something larger propelled by gum rubber.

Also gum rubber can only be pulled to about 300-400% length before bottoming out. It's like 700% with medical latex.

I've heard that Linatex has a similar ability to move big items as gum rubber but it can be stretched even further than medical latex...

There are so many options.


----------

